# Error en /etc/fstab

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas! Como andan? 

Resulta que me aparecio un error al bootear, hacia mucho no lo hacia y resulto que vi el error

Dice error en la linea 26

Les copio mi /etc/fstab por si ven algo raro, verifique junto con la documentacion y no veo nada extraño. 

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.18.4.1 2005/01/31 23:05:14 vapier Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime      1 2

/dev/sda2                none           swap            sw                    0 0

/dev/sda3               /               ext4            noatime               0 1

/dev/sdb1               /Trafico        ext4            defaults,rw,user,noatime  0 1

/dev/sdc1               /Musica         ext4            defaults,rw,user,noatime  0 1

#/dev/sdc1               /Peliculas      ext4            defaults,rw,user,noatime  0 1

#/dev/hda3              /mnt/hda3       ext4            rw,user,noatime       0 1

#/dev/sda1               /mnt/Sata1      ntfs            rw,defaults,umask=002

#/dev/hdc                /mnt/dvd        iso9660         noauto,rw,user        0 0

#/dev/sda2              /mnt/Pen         vfat             noauto,rw,user        0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,rw,user,noatime,umask=0222   0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

#none                    /proc/bus/usb   usbfs           defaults                0 0

```

Las distancias tienen que ser exactas? Segun conte la linea 26 es la que dice shm          /dev/shm .....

Sera eso? Cuanta las filas vacias en estos ficheros?

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## agdg

Un error de los tontos, estas montando /boot antes que /. Es decir, no existe el punto de montaje.

Tan solo tendrás que intercambiar el orden.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Pero me habla de la linea 26, siempre monte asi las particiones, incluso asi lo dice el manual. Vos decis que eso esta mal?

----------

## agdg

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Pero me habla de la linea 26, siempre monte asi las particiones, incluso asi lo dice el manual. Vos decis que eso esta mal?

 

La linea 26 es una línea comentada, por tanto el error no se encuentra ahí. Haz la prueba, cambia el orden de forma que primero se monte / y después /boot.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias! Me resulta raro cuente las lineas comentadas, y me diga hay un error en una de ellas cuando no le da importancia.

----------

## esteban_conde

Creo que la linea que monta /proc no hace falta desde hace mucho, como tampoco hace falta poner ahí /dev ni /sys cosa que antes si hacia falta y posiblemente todavia aparezca en la guia.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

La ilimino entonces? Para mi es esa la linea con inconvenientes.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> La ilimino entonces? Para mi es esa la linea con inconvenientes.

 

Comentala y reinicia para ver que resulta.

----------

## pelelademadera

yo no tengo la linea prog y funciona asi hace rato. solo tengo shm

 *Quote:*   

> shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

 

----------

